# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  New Providence Place Apartments

## circuitboard

Has anyone else noticed the New aparatments on sw12th and Macarthur? "Providence Place" based out of Dallas, TX. I passed the construction site today and they already have structures up, and the amenties look impressive for the area. 

http://www.theprovidenceplaceapts.com/index.html

----------


## ljbab728

> Has anyone else noticed the New aparatments on sw12th and Macarthur? "Providence Place" based out of Dallas, TX. I passed the construction site today and they already have structures up, and the amenties look impressive for the area. 
> 
> http://www.theprovidenceplaceapts.com/index.html


That is a very underdeveloped area and is ripe for something like that.

----------


## circuitboard

That area has seen quite a bit of growth recently, and isnt the new outlet mall, not far from there on reno and council?

----------


## ljbab728

> That area has seen quite a bit of growth recently, and isnt the new outlet mall, not far from there on reno and council?


The outlet mall is about 3 miles away and the expansive Westgate Marketplace is about a mile north.

----------


## Thunder

Too pricey.  I give this place an F grade on affordable housing.

----------


## metro

Thunder, all of OKC's apartments don't need to be low grade, low rent. For some that is very moderate.

----------


## MIKELS129

I am surprised at what they call amenities.. seems bare neccessities to me.

----------


## rondvu

Don't mean to sound like a Danny Downer. It twenty years it will all be section 8 and a tick to the area. Just look at Lyrewood Lane and Stratford Drive. Woodlake was once the premier apartment address in Oklahoma City. Now the OCFD calls it Firewood Lane and the OKCPD calls it Lyrehood Lane.  The over abundance of  the mega-apartment complexes has been the demise of the Putnam City School district. Over fifty percent of the students are now on free lunch. I am sure the apartments are not the only reason, but certainly it started the ball rolling. As you can tell I am not a fan of apartments. Most are allowed to run down and the owners just want their guberment checks coming in. They have no thought to what they are doing to the neighboring area. There are a few exceptions, Pheasant Run on N. Meridian and Warwick West on NW Expressway.

----------


## BG918

> Don't mean to sound like a Danny Downer. It twenty years it will all be section 8 and a tick to the area. Just look at Lyrewood Lane and Stratford Drive. Woodlake was once the premier apartment address in Oklahoma City. Now the OCFD calls it Firewood Lane and the OKCPD calls it Lyrehood Lane.  The over abundance of  the mega-apartment complexes has been the demise of the Putnam City School district. Over fifty percent of the students are now on free lunch. I am sure the apartments are not the only reason, but certainly it started the ball rolling. As you can tell I am not a fan of apartments. Most are allowed to run down and the owners just want their guberment checks coming in. They have no thought to what they are doing to the neighboring area. There are a few exceptions, Pheasant Run on N. Meridian and Warwick West on NW Expressway.


The same thing has happened in a number of cities where apartments 'clustered' in the 70's and 80's.  Lyrewood & Stratford and NW 122 & Penn area, as well as 61st & Riverside/Peoria area in Tulsa, Greenville & Park Lane area in Dallas, and a number of similar areas come to mind where planning departments allowed over-building of apartment complexes that have since become government housing.

----------


## Spartan

61st and Peoria is really the worst example out of all of those, and didn't even become so bad with just the apartments themselves, but when they became govt housing is when the area hit decline, and hard.

It looks like these jokers are trying to pull off what will probably be marketed as downtown housing....15 minutes out of downtown.

----------


## metro

rondvu, that's a stretch comparing it to Lyrewood Lane, the worst stretch of apartments in the state. A solid mile of apartment communities. We're talking about one apartment complex here with Providence Place, not dozens. Yes it will probably run down in 20 years, but to compare it to Lyrewood Lane is pretty audacious.

----------


## Spartan

It shows you what happens with sprawl, though. I think Lyrewood Lane is a spot-on example of the future that awaits ANY unsustainable development.

----------


## MIKELS129

I think he is right about the mega size apartment complexes. I wish they would limit them to less than 100 units.

----------


## OKCMallen

That does seem pretty pricey actually.  Approaching downtown prices.  I pay less to own my home, that has more sq ft, than their biggest apt, in a better part of town (50th and Western).  (Not that I'm anything special.)

----------


## Midtowner

> That does seem pretty pricey actually.  Approaching downtown prices.  I pay less to own my home, that has more sq ft, than their biggest apt, in a better part of town (50th and Western).  (Not that I'm anything special.)


Agreed.  Definitely pricey.  Not sure what demographic they're after in that area.  That's higher than many downtown prices.

----------


## rondvu

Metro, I am not referring to all apartments or complexes, that would be foolish. I am referring to the so call "MEGA-APARTMENT COMPLEXES". Whether it be a sole complex or a cluster of complexes more often then not they have a short lifespan as premier properties. That is why I also included two good examples of "good apartments" in my posts. I am only referring to the typical track record of such business adventures. Hopefully I can eat my words in a few years.  BG918 and Spartan seem to know what the intent of  my post is trying to state.

----------


## adaniel

> Agreed.  Definitely pricey.  Not sure what demographic they're after in that area.  That's higher than many downtown prices.


Actually I pay about that in my (soon to be former) place, although I live in a more affluent part of town. Surprisingly I had a friend from Dallas help me find that place and she remarked on how affordable it was considering the all features I got.  

At the risk of sounding really snobby, the nature of the apartment market here in OKC is if you don't want to live around riff raff, you need to just pony up the money or get a house.

----------


## Midtowner

> Actually I pay about that in my (soon to be former) place, although I live in a more affluent part of town. Surprisingly I had a friend from Dallas help me find that place and she remarked on how affordable it was considering the all features I got.  
> 
> At the risk of sounding really snobby, the nature of the apartment market here in OKC is if you don't want to live around riff raff, you need to just pony up the money or get a house.


I had what I thought was a pretty decent place at a much more affordable rate than the above... but you're right for the most part.  Part of what you pay for with higher prices is better neighbors.

----------


## lasomeday

I googled the address and it has it off of Portland. So this housing would be about 7 minutes from downtown and pretty close to Dell and the Section 8 housing south of it.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

It's off of MacArthur....I drove by it yesterday.

----------


## ljbab728

> I googled the address and it has it off of Portland. So this housing would be about 7 minutes from downtown and pretty close to Dell and the Section 8 housing south of it.


It's 2 miles from Dell and the Section 8 housing across the street from Dell so that's not a relevant issue.  The new housing downtown is closer to Section 8 housing.

----------


## ms7168

One thing about it the rent prices would keep the riff raff out.  My mortgage payment is less than the cheapest apartment and that includes taxes and insurance.  You would have to add renters coverage to the apartment prices.  Another factor is the 866 number.  What happens if something goes south in the middle of the night on the weekend?  You get to wait two weeks to get it fixed?

----------


## betts

> It shows you what happens with sprawl, though. I think Lyrewood Lane is a spot-on example of the future that awaits ANY unsustainable development.


Actually, I think it's a risk anytime you build really affordable housing.  That was always my concern with affordable housing downtown.  Corners are cut, less durable and therfore less expensive materials are used and over time, buildings deteriorate.  In most older large cities, the affordable downtown housing is old expensive apartments and homes that, when they deteriorate, become affordable for many, but also very conducive to remodeling, as the outer structures are attractive and relatively intact.

----------


## Kerry

> It shows you what happens with sprawl, though. I think Lyrewood Lane is a spot-on example of the future that awaits ANY unsustainable development.


I am going to agree with this statement.  When we lived in Tampa we bought a nice home in a suburban community.  We lived in that house for 6 years and at first the deed restrictions required owner-occupied only, no renting.  After about 2 years they said renters were allowed but it had to be a 12 month lease and landsacpe contract in place with a professional landscaper.  Then it went to 6 months, then the landscape requirment was gone.  After that we moved to Jacksonville.

I went back to Tampa about 5 years later and drove by our old subdivision.  It looked like a bomb went off.  Cars parked in the yards, which was the only thing keep the weeds down, the palm tree in our yard hadn't been pruned since I did it just before we moved, the fences were falling down, people had sheets in the windows instead of blinds or curtains.  I was actully uncomfortable driving through a place where my kids learned to walk and ride a bike.  It was very sad.

I have been trying to convince my wife to move closer to downtown, if not in downtown, but she alwys has a reason not to.  Then last night we were talking and she brought up how many towns and cities in Europe don't have a lot of traffic.  I told her it is because people don't need cars.  The density is much higher so most people walk where they need to go and rail takes them to places they can't walk to.  For some reason she just doesn't make the connection between the two scenarios.

----------


## circuitboard

Looking pretty good, considering the area. I Like the use of more stone details. The red brick buildings are "loft" style apartments. Neat that they mixed those with traditional designed apartments. Something different for OKC. The developer is out of Dallas, maybe we will see some more developments from Dallas developers. I've always been fond of many of the designs in Dallas uptown and surrounding.

----------


## betts

> The same thing has happened in a number of cities where apartments 'clustered' in the 70's and 80's.  Lyrewood & Stratford and NW 122 & Penn area, as well as 61st & Riverside/Peoria area in Tulsa, Greenville & Park Lane area in Dallas, and a number of similar areas come to mind where planning departments allowed over-building of apartment complexes that have since become government housing.


Which is precisely why I think the city needs to be VERY careful what apartments it allows to be built in downtown and Midtown.  As I've said, everyone is all gaga about rentals downtown now, but rental property is a money-making proposition for the owners, and one way to make more money is to avoid property upkeep expenses. The other is to cut corners on construction costs, which also doesn't bode well for the long-term.

----------


## onthestrip

> Which is precisely why I think the city needs to be VERY careful what apartments it allows to be built in downtown and Midtown.  As I've said, everyone is all gaga about rentals downtown now, but rental property is a money-making proposition for the owners, and one way to make more money is to avoid property upkeep expenses. The other is to cut corners on construction costs, which also doesn't bode well for the long-term.


There is quite a bit of difference between these mega apartment complexes and the smaller, more likely to be locally owned, apartment buildings that will be built in Midtown.

----------


## bombermwc

I noticed this a few months ago, didn't post anything cause it seemed less than impressive. The floorplans are about stupid too. Yeah, it's a relatively underdeveloped area as far as residential goes, but commercial..not really. But it's also a "mid-ground" between OKC and the Mustang/Yukon area...and it's not exactlly a desirable living area. What do you get to look at? a trash dump or a highway. 

It's your standard cookie cutter apartment complex to me. Give it a few years and the prices will fall when they can't fill the place.

----------


## circuitboard

> I noticed this a few months ago, didn't post anything cause it seemed less than impressive. The floorplans are about stupid too. Yeah, it's a relatively underdeveloped area as far as residential goes, but commercial..not really. But it's also a "mid-ground" between OKC and the Mustang/Yukon area...and it's not exactlly a desirable living area. What do you get to look at? a trash dump or a highway. 
> 
> It's your standard cookie cutter apartment complex to me. Give it a few years and the prices will fall when they can't fill the place.


Really? I thought it was a reasonable development, especially compared to most of the new apartment complexes in OKC. I am not sure what you mean by prices falling, the apartments are actually priced right for the area, considering they have SS appliances, granite and other great amenities. The area surrounding directly around them, may not be that attractive, but down the street, is decent shopping, and not far will be the outlet mall. Quick drive to downtown, and the airport. The area will be desirable in the future, and the prices will most likely go up on these apartments, not down.

----------


## adaniel

> Really? I thought it was a reasonable development, especially compared to most of the new apartment complexes in OKC. I am not sure what you mean by prices falling, the apartments are actually priced right for the area, considering they have SS appliances, granite and other great amenities. The area surrounding directly around them, may not be that attractive, but down the street, is decent shopping, and not far will be the outlet mall. Quick drive to downtown, and the airport. The area will be desirable in the future, and the prices will most likely go up on these apartments, not down.


If this is the same developer I'm thinking of, these guys built an apartment complex near my parents home in Plano, TX about 6 years ago and so far they've held up pretty well. I don't believe those are as decked out as these, but I do know the ones in Plano rent for way more that what is advertised for Providence Place. 

IMO the apartment market in OKC is not good. This area needs and can support more high end rentals. As already stated there are way too many oil boom era megacomplexes that were designed to cram as many people as possible at the low rent rate as possible. There are plenty of people around this area that have a good bit of disposable income who, for whatever reason (single, don't want/can't qualify for a mortgage, move around a lot, etc), don't want to buy a home. But that doesn't mean that they have to live in a dump or rent a house for which they'll have to pay a fortune to heat and cool. I think they will have no problem filling these up.

----------


## bombermwc

No no. they don't They have HOOKUPS, not actual washers and dryers. They also have OPTIONAL granite. Go back and read the site and you'll see how the things they list, aren't exactlly "standard". It's a cookie cutter apartment complex.

----------


## metro

> I noticed this a few months ago, didn't post anything cause it seemed less than impressive. The floorplans are about stupid too. Yeah, it's a relatively underdeveloped area as far as residential goes, but commercial..not really. But it's also a "mid-ground" between OKC and the Mustang/Yukon area...and it's not exactlly a desirable living area. What do you get to look at? a trash dump or a highway. 
> 
> It's your standard cookie cutter apartment complex to me. Give it a few years and the prices will fall when they can't fill the place.


As others stated, I think it will fill in nicely. I think Oklahomans complain more than any other people I've met. It's been empty farm fields for years and it's in the heart of the city, we need the infill. Who cares if it's run down in 20 years, hopefully something higher and better use can come along at that point. There is so much sprawl and vacant lots in this city it is beyond ridiculous. Personally I think they are on the mid to high end and we need more of this in OKC. I don't get why everyone cares about the trash dump, it's not like the people are staring at a dumpster or piles of trash, it looks like a hill from a distance. It's a little more interesting than the vast flat nothing we have. I'm not saying I'd buy a house (long-term investmenet) near the dump, but come on folks, it's apartments, most of which people move frequently. Honestly I think it gives them a better view than say if it was a few miles down the road on Morgan Rd or something.  And heaven forbid out of state investors finally start bringing some money and decent development to the city.




> Really? I thought it was a reasonable development, especially compared to most of the new apartment complexes in OKC. I am not sure what you mean by prices falling, the apartments are actually priced right for the area, considering they have SS appliances, granite and other great amenities. The area surrounding directly around them, may not be that attractive, but down the street, is decent shopping, and not far will be the outlet mall. Quick drive to downtown, and the airport. The area will be desirable in the future, and the prices will most likely go up on these apartments, not down.



Agreed.

----------


## Midtowner

Nothing wrong with a decently large, decently average development.  If they can fill their apartments at those prices, power to 'em.

----------


## ljbab728

> Nothing wrong with a decently large, decently average development.  If they can fill their apartments at those prices, power to 'em.


Agreed, it's better than another trailer park in that area.

----------


## circuitboard

Same builder did these in Dallas, says condo, but they are apartments according to the leasing information. I Like the exterior design.

http://www.alixcondos.com/

----------


## ljbab728

> Same builder did these in Dallas, says condo, but they are apartments according to the leasing information. I Like the exterior design.
> 
> http://www.alixcondos.com/


They look very nice with one exception.  The sinks in the bathroom are called floating vanity sinks.  Those are a total waste of space and unfunctional.  No one needs a bathroom sink big enough to take a bath in.  More counter space would be much a much more effecient use of space.

----------


## circuitboard

> They look very nice with one exception.  The sinks in the bathroom are called floating vanity sinks.  Those are a total waste of space and unfunctional.  No one needs a bathroom sink big enough to take a bath in.  More counter space would be much a much more effecient use of space.


I agree with you, don't care for an all water sink.. I need counter space also.

----------


## kevinpate

the floater sinks were new to me.  They do seem wasteful of space and not very practical, unlkess you need a place to hose off a few kids all at once when it is cold outside

----------


## warreng88

Texas developer to build apartments in southwest OKC
By Brianna Bailey
Journal Record
Oklahoma City reporter - Contact 405-278-2847	
Posted: 06:59 PM Monday, November 15, 2010

OKLAHOMA CITY – Texas developer Jay Amundson is betting on an unmet demand for housing in southwest Oklahoma City to make his 304-unit Providence Place apartment development a success, and hopes to eventually expand.

Amundson belongs to the limited partnership that has owned 55 acres of former farmland around SW 12th Street and S. MacArthur Boulevard since 2004. Providence Place is under construction on 24.5-acres and slated for completion in spring 2011.

The development will feature two manmade lakes, extensive landscaping and a network of walking trails, as well as a clubhouse with a 120-inch-screen theater room that residents can use. The apartment units, as well as a row of loft-style townhome apartments, make extensive use of building materials like natural stone and brick. The interiors include polished concrete floors and modern-looking brushed nickel fixtures.

“We built this for the long term,” Amundson said. “We didn’t want to build a flimsy box we’re going to flip a year or two down the road. We’re here to stay because we believe in the area.”

The loft-style units feature granite countertops and 20-foot ceilings.

The apartment units will start at $699 a month while the lofts will start at $1,050 a month. Providence Place Community Manager Lorna Deaton believes the $50-million Outlet Shoppes at Oklahoma City in the works just a few miles away at Interstate 40 and Council Road, as well as other nearby commercial development, will draw potential renters to the site. The outlet mall is slated to open in August 2011.

“That’s 1,000 employees just two exits down the road,” Deaton said. “The area is growing and we expect to grow right along with it.”

Providence Place had to overcome several significant financing hurdles before the first bricks could be laid there, Amundson said.

High commodities prices and other construction costs stalled the development between 2006 and 2008, but the development project picked up steam again in 2009 when a lack of active construction projects brought down prices considerably.

“It made it just impossible to build,” Amundson said.

Then the Class A housing development project took five years to get financing because of the downturn in the credit markets and unstable commodities prices, Amundson said.

Amundson eventually received private financing for the project with the help of a Housing and Urban Development program that insures mortgages to rehabilitate or develop new rental housing. The program insures mortgage loans for rental housing geared toward moderate-income tenants. Amundson said Providence Place is not low-income housing and was built with private financial backing.

The area is zoned for a total of 650 apartment units, and Amundson plans to build more housing on the site as the market demands. Amundson’s land is also zoned for commercial development along MacArthur Boulevard and he hopes to eventually build a row of shops there.

----------


## dmoor82

Sweet! I want to pay 700$/month for a landfill view, geez..imagine The smell around there during Summer with a wind from The South!

----------


## ljbab728

> Sweet! I want to pay 700$/month for a landfill view, geez..imagine The smell around there during Summer with a wind from The South!


I suspect they will survive without you dmoor.  A number of years ago I actually lived in an area closer to the landfill than that.  There was never an odor.

----------


## circuitboard

This is a great infill project, and I think it is turning out really good!

----------


## Thunder

> Sweet! I want to pay 700$/month for a landfill view, geez..imagine The smell around there during Summer with a wind from The South!


You're much closer than you think.  Take a tour of your kitchen and bathroom.  Wait, you're already used to the smell...

----------


## dmoor82

> I suspect they will survive without you dmoor. A number of years ago I actually lived in an area closer to the landfill than that. There was never an odor.


I lived in The Mobile home park a half a mile South of I-40 on the West side of Macarthur when I was younger and YES it does stink on some days!

----------


## dmoor82

> You're much closer than you think. Take a tour of your kitchen and bathroom. Wait, you're already used to the smell...


Shhhhhhhhh...... dont tell anyone,I actually like The Dump smell!

----------


## ljbab728

> I lived in The Mobile home park a half a mile South of I-40 on the West side of Macarthur when I was younger and YES it does stink on some days!


You must have a much better sense of smell than I do.  I never smelled anything at all.  I can't say that about other places that I've lived that weren't near a landfill.  I still contend that the landfill won't affect occupancy at all even if you choose not to live there.

----------


## dmoor82

> You must have a much better sense of smell than I do. I never smelled anything at all. I can't say that about other places that I've lived that weren't near a landfill. I still contend that the landfill won't affect occupancy at all even if you choose not to live there.


I think since The landfill is so tall in height it just looks bad from I-40, but when you get down in that area on ground level you dont even notice it!Dont get me wrong I support this complex and hope that it will bring other projects in time!

----------


## SSEiYah

Um, I think this picture says it all...This is more for entertainment purposes only, however my opinion of the area is probably shared by others.

----------


## betts

On the other hand, if no one tries to add better housing, it's only going to get worse.  It looks like they'll be close to shopping!

----------


## ljbab728

> Um, I think this picture says it all...This is more for entertainment purposes only, however my opinion of the area is probably shared by others.


As I've mentioned before, you could take a similar view of much of the new housing in the downtown area and find similar things in the surrounding area.  Should we discourage development there?

----------


## metro

In fairness, you are leaving a lot out of the picture, such as the Westgate Marketplace and Meridian Ave corridor

----------


## SSEiYah

So the 3rd floor scenic view of the salvage yard and landfill worth that extra few hundred a month? 

I was really wanting to move in those apartments since they are walking distance from my employer, however I was shocked they were $700/month for a 1 bedroom. I would consider it if they were $500+utils for a small studio. Watersedge on meridian (built in the 80s) was $390/month with all new appliances. It was ok other than having my car broken into a few times and the occasional gunshots/helicopters overhead the oak grove public housing area. 

You would think the land is cheap over there since there are numerous boarded up businesses and houses, I thought it would be reflected in the monthly rent.

----------


## Spartan

Well it's not like there is a shortage of available land in _other areas of the metro_ where a project of such low quality could more ostensibly command such high rents.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

> Thunder, all of OKC's apartments don't need to be low grade, low rent. For some that is very moderate.


Agree.




> As others stated, I think it will fill in nicely. I think Oklahomans complain more than any other people I've met.


Agree.

For what it is, suburban apartments, the project looks pretty good to me and, if the _Journal Record_ article is accurate, doesn't sound like it's being built on the cheap. Would I, a substantially retired old guy who likes downtown and old things, chose to live there? No. I'm quite happy living in my wife's and my Mesta Park home. But, I suspect that a good market exists for this project, and I wish it well.





















So what's not to like?

----------


## Spartan

> So what's not to like?


Well, it's just the whole preposterous idea of this being urban living, which is insulting to advocates and proponents of urban living and people who know what urban living is. "Come life in one of our lofts just 10 minutes from downtown."

They're not true lofts, and it's hardly 10 minutes from downtown, it's practically Yukon--and during the day it takes longer than 10 minutes to go anywhere because there is some traffic, a lot of slow-driving Okies, and you'll surely hit every light--that's just going to get fast food a mile or two away. 

What's worrisome is that it remains to be seen if this thing will actually be able to swoop in and eat up some demand for downtown apartments, which erodes that pent-up demand. Tanenbaum was able to do it very successfully by selling "urban living 10 minutes from downtown" on I-44, and now these out-of-towners being able to do it in the opposite direction is also frustrating. It's exploiting the inability of getting people to just swoop in and build quality apartments downtown. This is too easy for the developers, who get to feign urban with potential renters, at the same time as pleasing the banks who feel more comfortable with suburban projects. 

I'd be interested to see what bank financed this project, likely one not from OKC who just swallowed the marketing pitch on the location ignoring that to anyone from OKC the location is very strange. If it was a local bank, there must have been interesting conversations about, "You want our money to build apartments, _where??_" And if that's the case, and considering that obviously it did come to fruition (which so many urban projects don't), then that would seem to suggest another entirely different and equally frustrating problem, that local banks are more willing to go for loony suburban projects that sensible urban ones.

Keep in mind, that I don't want them to fail, because that would be bad for OKC, and I do think they will be successful. OKC is a really strong rental market, and the current economy is very strong for rentals (because it's harder to buy right now and people have to live somewhere), so OKC will probably be able to support a variety of good and bad apartment developments.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

About location, Nick, you said, "it's practically Yukon." Oh, come on, Nick, you know that's not so.

Are you suggesting that OKC apartment development needs to be handicapped or something that gives downtown location a competitive advantage? 

If these upstart out-of-staters can march right on in to town and just "do it," what does that say about in-staters who "just don't?" I don't know but suppose that financing was from a Texas lender ... and, again, if so, what does that say about OKC lenders? It's a free market.

----------


## Spartan

Doug, I'm just saying the project doesn't excite me like it does the people at OKCBiz or the Journal Record. If I were in the shoes of a city planner or a city councilor of course I'd temper my opinions or not say any of that at all. It's great that our city is viewed as such a strong market that it's attracting decent-sized outside investment, even if that investment is a crappy project in my opinion.

Sometimes there's a big difference in just saying, "I don't care for this project," and actually suggesting something should be done about it. I don't think anyone that thinks this project is a joke (like me) is implying that the developers don't have the right to do a bad project there. As far as I'm concerned, it's not downtown, it's not near a park, it's not near any nice neighborhoods, and it's not near a lake or a wildlife refuge. It's truly one of the places in the metro where something could be built and I would seriously not care.

The reality is that it is an improvement for the area, which is sort of an odd transition zone between strip malls and trailer parks/landfill/industrial.

----------


## SSEiYah

Some people are claiming these are built "cheaply". I do not think that is the case. They look to be of similar quality to the new apartments in Yukon off of I-40 which were built recently. They have what looks to be an awesome theater room, great floor plans. They use stained concrete in living areas which is far better than carpet, cheaper than say...maple, but gives it that "modern/upscale" look. If they have concrete separating the units, that is a plus. It appears the floors may be concrete which is great for noise suppression.

The thing is, there are tons of ABANDONED apartments in that area, boarded up, ect. Nobody seems to have an interest on renovating the apartments on NW 10th/Rockwell/Council area. 

http://tinyurl.com/2bv2m65 --> That is the main one that comes to mind.

You live under the path for the jets. 
You live next to a major landfill with smells. 
You live in an industrial side of town. 
You are paying $1000/mo for a place to live in a city where the average rent is $534 for 1 bedroom and $659 for a 2 bedroom. (source: apartmentratings.com)

The only demographic I see being able to afford $1000+utils for a place are folks from Dell, the airport or some surrounding employers in that part of town. Most retail jobs in that area are not much above minimum wage. 

Either way, I hope they work out. The whole idea is just shocking to me about why they chose that area for "higher end" apartments. 

That idea would be perfect for Edmond, but not that area.

----------


## ljbab728

> [url]
> 
> The only demographic I see being able to afford $1000+utils for a place are folks from Dell, the airport or some surrounding employers in that part of town. Most retail jobs in that area are not much above minimum wage. 
> 
> Either way, I hope they work out. The whole idea is just shocking to me about why they chose that area for "higher end" apartments. 
> 
> That idea would be perfect for Edmond, but not that area.


The apartments are obviously not targeting minimum wage retail workers.  There are numerous apartments in that part of town which already do that.  You mentioned the possibilities where potential renters might come from and there is a large segment of those in that area of the city so I don't see why it would surprise you.  Higher end earners there might not want to spend an hour commuting to Edmond in rush hour.

----------


## SSEiYah

I'm guessing there will be expansion along SW 15th from Portland to MacArthur on the river. The land and infrastructure is ready to go. 

Hopefully this will encourage some higher-end development in the area.

----------


## onthestrip

It takes 7 minutes tops to get to downtown from there. Not urban living by any means but hardly far away from downtown or n Yukon. Speaking of Yukon, they just had another apt complex built right next to another 4 yr old complex and there were no complaints on that one. And regarding prices, many of you are complaining but the prices will be determined by the market. If they are high, they'll come down. I wouldn't expect it to happen though.

----------


## betts

Cities are full of apartment complexes.  If the rents are too high, they won't rent them and they'll drop the prices.  And again, a little perspective.  Those are light years nicer than my daughters' $2,000 a month 2 bedroom apartment in Chicago, which is in a renovated 3 flat without any amenities, including parking.

----------


## slayerinokc

Hilldale Elementary and Mayfield Middle school? No Thanks.

----------


## dirk

What can I say to all this Im amazed by so much negativity. I guess thats what I fought for when I was in Iraq, so people could openly say whatever they want. My input; and I do have to confess that I work with commercial real estate as a profession. Although I am familiar with this project, I am not involved or have any incentive to say good things. 

With that said, someone referred to this project as another Lyrewood. I think that was about the farthest comparison from realistic as anything anyone said in here (no offense to you personally). That was developed mostly in the 60s and into the 70s when you could say the building restrictions were a little different than they are now. Fortunately with the advancement of technology and education, our city planners, enforcement officials etc, are much more knowledgeable about sustainable development and quality construction now than they were then. There are ordinances in place that would prevent developments like that from happening now.  Not saying someone couldnt build a poorly constructed property and get away with it, but the likelihood of the city allowing several thousands of units in one immediate area like that are pretty unlikely. Now planners emphasize long term sustainability over short term gains. 

With regards to the comments from some about downgrading multifamily development as a whole, thats just un-realistic. If you go to any established country in the world, you will see dating back to 10th Century BC they had multifamily properties. Then they were mostly used for lower to middle class, but as people started to desire to live close to downtowns, they increased in popularity. I say this because for a really long time apartments have thrived and been a part of any civilized society. People talk about wanting a grocery store or higher end retail in downtown, but one of the main reasons none of them will move there is the population for actual residents (not employees) is so low. There needs to be more density downtown before that will happen. As people become more environmentally conscious and want to drive less, or as gas prices rise to a point where you cant afford to live in Edmond and drive to the airport where you word, then they move to apartments closer to their employers.  Then you have people that just want to live in apartments by choice. They dont want to pay for maintenance; they dont want to mow a yard. These people, usually young professionals, or empty nesters, actually choose to live in apartments. They can buy a house but dont want to. Many of the new properties such as this one wont rent to someone with poor credit history. So if you cant qualify to buy a house, you probably wont be able to rent an apartment in those properties either without paying a huge deposit. Also you can build apartments that are of good quality too, they dont have to be a dump. This specific project received the bulk of its financing from HUD. HUD knows the big picture and whats needed for proper land use development, and if you say they only did it because they dont live in OKC so they dont know the area like one of the comments said, you couldnt be farther from the truth. To get a HUD loan you have to go thru MUCH MUCH more than getting a conventional loan. Typically a developer will have close to if not more than $100k invested in the cost/fees associated with getting a HUD loan before they even know if HUD will grant it. They know what the area is better than most people that live in the area.

The best way to keep Lyrewoods from happening is to also include mixed uses. The only thing I would criticize about this project is the lack of mixed uses. I would have liked to see the land that fronts on MacArthur having retail with residential units (apartments) above them. There are very few projects that have this aside from the downtown area, and it creates a very sustainable use. The developer does plan to either develop or sell the land for retail development so it will get that component eventually, but I would have liked to see it incorporated in the first Phase so it had the units above. 

I was surprised at the location well before they broke ground because they have been looking at developing this site for years. I think it has a lot of potential, but is a little ahead of its time for the area. There is a lot of retail (employers/activities) really close, but the immediate land is still vacant with some small exceptions. A lot of the land around it is owned by the same guy who developed Westgate Marketplace, the highly successful retail development just a few blocks north.  Im sure the building of Providence Place will speed up their desire to develop the properties adjacent. Without the apartments being built, these potential retailers, the hotel, and whatever else goes in the area would have been put off longer and maybe the quality of whats to come might have been less without the apartments. Regardless its development and eventually business for the city. Its things like this that make OKC such a solid market and why we were able to handle the recession a little better than the rest of the country. I give them kudos for taking the chance for this area because it was planned before a lot of the development in the area was going on, and well before the outlet mall was announced. It was taking a chance, but I think its going to be a homerun for the investor, as well as the city for what economic impact it has by getting that area going. 

Someone commented about the rental market and how it was doing well. This is one area I know really well. That was true; the rental market is doing well. Someone mentioned like along 10th street, then not mentioned but in similar condition those few along I-40 in Del City, but those are nothing like Providence. Keep in mind, those are C & D class properties whereas this property will be an A class. Class A properties are performing better than any others in respects to rents and occupancy. It was also said that sure its nice now, but in twenty years will it be nice? Who knows? If someone buys a house and they dont take care of it, what condition will it be in after twenty years? Does that mean we should not allow houses to be built? I didnt think so. The fact is if the owner takes care of the property, it can last just as long as any other structure. If they allow it to run down, then it wont. It doesnt mean we need to take that property type and just throw it out of the window. 

Since you got me started on my tangent I might as well bring up the properties that are in the condition of those mentioned along 10th Street. There are properties in that same condition all over the city, not just that specific area. Those that are that bad are in my opinion, beyond repair. Now it takes a lot for me to say they are beyond repair because Ive seen some pretty major turnarounds and know that a lots possible, however it would be doing everyone a favor if someone would just demolish them. That would have a positive impact on housing values in the immediate areas, it would help other properties occupancy, market rents and overall the appearance of the city. The question is whos going to do it? The current property owners wont because most likely they are already under water financially anyways and they wouldnt have a benefit to. The city doesnt want to spend the money because the cost is so high when you take into account environmental issues, the actual demolition and disposal costs. Whos left? Thats the big question. Most likely what will happen to them is the bank will take them back, then they will sell them for ridiculously low prices to someone who thinks they can get rich flipping them. That buyer will probably repair it enough to make it rentable (notice I didnt say livable since many of them most of us wouldnt live in), and since they bought them so cheap they may actually make a little money as an investment. However the properties will always look bad and when a property as big as most are, it most likely will keep the property values depressed for the area around it. The ones that dont get the investor like that will probably be back on the foreclosure block again not long after. The one who will eventually get stuck with it when they city finally says no, its too bad to rent anymore will be the lender. Thats when finally it will get demolished and can start over. Unless the city or some type of federal program provides funding, theres really not anything else I can see happen to those types of properties. 

That got us off the topic of Providence. So in summary, I applaud the developers of this because I think it looks good and really believe with everything going on around there it will lease up without a problem. Regarding rates, well see. Youd be surprised what people will pay to have the newest coolest thing and the unit design and style of these are definitely that. The location although at first glance doesnt seem practical; I think will prove to be just right. It depends on who owns the property between now and twenty years from now to say what the condition will be like then, because in all reality it will probably have been sold several times by then. If taken care of it can be full and looking good, if not it could be gone. For now though, I think its great for OKC so thanks for building it.

----------


## Thunder

I drove by this place the other day and it looks good.  There is a potential for new developments along this complex.  I picked up something inside the mobile trailer park just south of it and found nothing wrong with it.  The whole complex was clean and kept in shape.

----------


## metro

dirk, if it makes you feel any better, I've stated before that I think this is a good infill project.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Hilldale Elementary and Mayfield Middle school? No Thanks.


Isn't that sad? Once nice schools destroyed by "diversi.."......uhhh.....bad elements.

----------


## c52404

Yeah, I just moved into this place "providence place apartments" the guy that showed me the apartment was awesome but the apartment is horrible! You can hear sound, even someone coughing next door. it's bad. total cracker box. I would not ever move into a place like this. they look nice on the outside but they are horrible. not to mention the "sunridge management" isn't even based in oklahoma....and for the rate they are wanting (around 1,000) a month, you can have a BRAND NEW RENT HOUSE!! it's crazy. I'm moving out.

----------


## ljbab728

> Yeah, I just moved into this place "providence place apartments" the guy that showed me the apartment was awesome but the apartment is horrible! You can hear sound, even someone coughing next door. it's bad. total cracker box. I would not ever move into a place like this. they look nice on the outside but they are horrible. not to mention the "sunridge management" isn't even based in oklahoma....and for the rate they are wanting (around 1,000) a month, you can have a BRAND NEW RENT HOUSE!! it's crazy. I'm moving out.


I'm sorry to hear that.  IMO sound insulation is one of the biggest factors in quality apartment construction.  All of the stainless steel kitchen appliances in the world don't make up for having to listen to your neighbors having a fight in the middle of the night.

----------


## Thunder

> I'm sorry to hear that.  IMO sound insulation is one of the biggest factors in quality apartment construction.  All of the stainless steel kitchen appliances in the world don't make up for having to listen to your neighbors having *_ _ _* in the middle of the night.


Just a correction. :-)

----------


## ljbab728

> Just a correction. :-)


No need to correct that Thunder.  Some people might enjoy listening to what you're suggesting.  LOL

----------


## Thunder

> No need to correct that Thunder.  Some people might enjoy listening to what you're suggesting.  LOL


Oh, you're turning me on!!!

----------


## circuitboard

Friend from work has been living there a month now, and he says he loves it, and said he has not had any noise issues?

----------


## ljbab728

> Oh, you're turning me on!!!


Calm down.  That certainly was not my intent.

----------


## bombermwc

> Isn't that sad? Once nice schools destroyed by "diversi.."......uhhh.....bad elements.


Are you serious? Please tell me you are making a very poor attempt at a bad taste in humor.

----------


## FlyWife

Here's the deal with these places. I have lived in Chicago and Dallas (now soon OKC) and these apartments are worth every penny of what they have to offer. We are being moved to OKC due to my husband's job and we have been house hunting in OKC for the past 6 months. We have looked at a nice 50-75 homes within our price range and found nothing that we liked. And, we aren't even that picky! We almost bought one until the inspection went sour due to about 20 raccoons living in the attic of the home. At that point, I looked at my husband and we both sighed and said, "Let's continue to rent and just build a house in a year or so." 

Back to my point--rent in Chicago and Dallas on these particular apartments would be much, much higher than the offering currently. We lived in a 600 sq ft loft and paid $950 for it in Dallas and I lived in a 1000 sq ft' apartment in Chicago and paid almost $1400 for it. These are priced correctly for their size and amenities. We also checked out about 6 other apartment homes (in downtown OKC etc.) and they were much more pricey and not near as nice as Providence Place Apartments. The carpets were disgusting, the appliances were old and run-down and the communities are WAY too big and loud. True, possibly in 20 years these guys may not be what they are today, but what is??? If anyone finds "the fountain of youth" please let me get a few drops. ;-)

----------


## SSEiYah

> Here's the deal with these places. I have lived in Chicago and Dallas (now soon OKC) and these apartments are worth every penny of what they have to offer. We are being moved to OKC due to my husband's job and we have been house hunting in OKC for the past 6 months. We have looked at a nice 50-75 homes within our price range and found nothing that we liked. And, we aren't even that picky! We almost bought one until the inspection went sour due to about 20 raccoons living in the attic of the home. At that point, I looked at my husband and we both sighed and said, "Let's continue to rent and just build a house in a year or so." 
> 
> Back to my point--rent in Chicago and Dallas on these particular apartments would be much, much higher than the offering currently. We lived in a 600 sq ft loft and paid $950 for it in Dallas and I lived in a 1000 sq ft' apartment in Chicago and paid almost $1400 for it. These are priced correctly for their size and amenities. We also checked out about 6 other apartment homes (in downtown OKC etc.) and they were much more pricey and not near as nice as Providence Place Apartments. The carpets were disgusting, the appliances were old and run-down and the communities are WAY too big and loud. True, possibly in 20 years these guys may not be what they are today, but what is??? If anyone finds "the fountain of youth" please let me get a few drops. ;-)


Is there a problem with the smell of the landfill less than a mile away?

----------


## MDot

> Is there a problem with the smell of the landfill less than a mile away?


My Grandma lives in a trailer park down the street and I'm over there often and have never noticed a smell but just that half a mile distance can make a huge difference so they may smell something there at Providence than I smell at the trailer park.

----------


## Thunder

I was in that trailer park a few months ago.

----------


## MDot

Why were you there?

----------


## Thunder

To pick up something from Craigslist.

----------


## MDot

Oh, Probably my Grandpa cause he sales stuff on Craigslist all the time. Lol

----------


## Thunder

> Oh, Probably my Grandpa cause he sales stuff on Craigslist all the time. Lol


Is his trailer the one, where you enter the park, turn left onto a street, and his trailer on the left side?  Maybe kinda on the left side where the road curves right?

----------


## MDot

No. Not him which is a surprise. Lol

----------


## Thunder

Well, damn.  Maybe next time!  I drive a gray Nissan truck.  If you see it, just chase after it.

----------


## MDot

Alright, and if you see someone chasing you, stop cause it's me.

----------

